# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Robin, your personal eyes-free assistant on the road, Robin Labs, Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Robin Labs, Inc.

robingets.me

----------


## Airicist

Robin Spot: Wedding Day 

Published on Sep 19, 2012




> Robin, the personal eyes-free assistant

----------


## Airicist

Quantum of Robin -- not your typical Skyfall trailer 

Published on Nov 26, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Робин говорит по-русски / Robin can speak Russian 

Published on Oct 30, 2013

----------

